# Funky wood soup



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought this nice piece of wood (just under a metre long) for a pittance at a garden store that was closing. It would be great for my new 50 g tank. When I bought the wood, it was *very* dry. It is too big to bake and I wanted to make sure that whatever spores were lurking on the surface would be destroyed, so I decided to boil it in my biggest stock pot. . .

50 minutes of rotation and pouring boiling water on it later, my apartment smelled like a forest, I had a big pot of wood "tea," and I sure hope that whatever pathogens could be on the wood are dead! 

1) Before/during boiling
2) After


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice looking piece of wood
The first picture looks like it's two front legs are hanging out.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. What kind of wood? Think I'll go into the woods looking for some hardwood this weekend.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Nice looking piece of wood
> The first picture looks like it's two front legs are hanging out.


Yeah, and it's saying "aaah!"


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> nice. What kind of wood? Think I'll go into the woods looking for some hardwood this weekend.


Honestly I have no idea what kind of wood it is, other than it is hard wood. As I said, I got it from a store and not from the woods.

It's fairly light -- certainly not oak or walnut or hickory or anything like that. Beyond that, since it was without bark and completely dry when I got it, I can only speculate. It smelled a little like maple when wet (maple soup)?

(I decided to go with store-bought, very dry wood because years ago I had a bad experience with scavenged wood that turned out to be infested with fungus).


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is an easier way of doing it.

take the wood
put it on a cookie sheet
put it in the oven at 250 for a few hours. 

works a charm for me.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I would have baked it but it didn't fit in my oven!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

NIce wood! 

Hehehee.... okay okay one day that will get old I am sure 

But really, thats gunna look great in a tank! :3


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> NIce wood!
> 
> Hehehee.... okay okay one day that will get old I am sure
> 
> But really, thats gunna look great in a tank! :3


I was wondering how long it was going to take before someone said this!


----------

